# ral nr.



## BGVA8 (11. September 2009)

hallo!

kennt jemand die ral nr. vom RM element 2004 team sc?

bitte um hilfe!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gobo (11. September 2009)

hi

ral.nr. gibt es nicht bei den rocky rahmen!!!

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BGVA8 (11. September 2009)

*******! wie komm ich dann an farbstifte um lackabplatzer auszubessern?


----------



## PhatBiker (12. September 2009)

BGVA8 = Sicherheits- und Gesundheitsschutzkennzeichnung am Arbeitsplatz .

Machst Du ein auf Sicherheitsbeauftragten in Deiner Firma, oder wie kam es zu Dein Namen ?

Achja, RAL Nummer . . . ich hatte mal ein RotesRad (Marke ist mir entfallen) aus England und hatte das gleich Problem. Hab darauf hin diverse Autohäuser abgeklappert und siehe da, es war ein Toyota Rot.


----------



## BGVA8 (12. September 2009)

ich war auch schon mal beim lackierer...aber der konnte mir auf die schnelle auch nicht weiter helfen! leider! er kam mit nemm farbmesser aber leider ist die fläche zum messen einfach zu klein gewesen! und er meinte er kann dann da auch nix machen...es gibt anscheinend auch eine farbtabelle....ich hatte aber auch den einduck das er sich wegen nemm MTB kein bein ausreisen will!


----------



## gobo (12. September 2009)

ist das ying und yang o. red and white?bzw. ist das die farbe wie bei den canuck modellen?


mfg


----------



## BGVA8 (13. September 2009)

red&white!


----------



## gobo (13. September 2009)

hi

schau für das rot mal bei triumph,autos!!

hab mein canuck auch ausbesseren lassen und das beste was gepasst

hat war ein rot von triumph!bin mir nicht ganz sicher!!!!!aber es kann sein

das es ein candy farbton ist.sollte aber eine vernünftige lackiererei sehen.


mfg


----------

